# Radial arm saw work station.



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

I just moved into my new shop and have about twice as much room as I used to. I would like to turn one of my walls into a long bench with a radial arm saw, miter saw, and possibly my mortiser. I would like to have something like what Norm had. I was just wondering if anyone has done something like this in their shop. I would love to see pics and hear ideas on how to go about doing this. Thanks for all of your help, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I Covered the Base for the RAS with a Door panel from a remodel Cabinet job. Then I Made Drawers to fit.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

Check out my workshop photos. I spent a lot of time researching the best way to fit my RAS into a wall length bench and am very happy with the results.


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

This is what I came up with


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

!http://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd513/s_grifter/NewShopPhotos002.jpg!


----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## s_grifter (Aug 24, 2011)

I keep having problems with the pics, it is only showing about 2/3rds of the photo


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

I for one don't see a need for a RAS & a CMS…

But I like this setup !!!!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have a long bench mounted to the wall about 12 ft long. The RAS is located at the extreme right and the mitersaw is located about 4 ft to the left of the RAS. They are both set into the bench top so they both use the same top surface and fence. With this setup, I can xcut with the RAS and cut 2×4's with the miter saw. I have a mortiser that is mounted on a stand. The miter saw is permanently mounted in the bench, but by undoing 4 bolts, it can be removed for on-site jobs. With this setup, I can handle lumber of any length to the left or right of the saw blade.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here it is again…this time from a different angle….will handle 18' boards easily…...


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

yours looks good. wish i had room for a radial arm saw. my buddy keeps a dado blade on his. it comes in handy on alot of projects.


----------

